# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  ديـــــــــــــــــم   العضــــــــــــــــــــام  .....

## حسكو

* 
 
 

الطريق  الى  بيت  لحـــــــــــم   
بعد أن وصل سعر كيلو اللحم الى 36 جنيه قررت الرحيل من سوبا والسكن فى ديم العضام وليس العظام ......الناس جاتا هلوسة عديل كدة أبوبكر ود المحجوب مثلا عايز ينادى حلوم قال ليها لحوم

ودكتور صاحبي قالوا ليه فى واحدة عندها عملية ( لحمية ) حلف كان يعملا ........

فى ديم العضام على الأقل الواحد بيحس انو كد ليه لحماية ....وسطت كلب جيرانا (بوبى ) يفتش لى سكن وبعد عناء وجد لى بيت بالقرب من كوشة ام دافوقة ....عاينت البيت ولقيتو مش ولابد طالما فى عضام مافى مشكلة .....مامهم السكنة مهم العضم .....الناس هنا كل شى بيتعمل بالعضام القراية بالعضام اللعب بالعضام يعنى لعبتم المفضلة شليل وينو المخدة من العضام والزير من العضام
شفت قرايتم لقيت الكيميا عندهم بيمثلوها كالأتى عشان الواحد يفهم


1- الرابطة الأيونية ( الكلب الكبير الطماع

هي الرابطة التي تنشأ بين ذرتين إحدهما تفقد إلكترون أو أكثر متحولة إلى أيون موجب الشحنة ، في حين تكتسب الذرة الآخرى هذا الإلكترون متحولة إلى أيون سالب الشحنة ...

ويمكن أن تُمثل الرابطة الأيونية بكلب كبيررررررررر وطماااااااع جدااااً يسرق العظمة من الكلب الآخر ، وبما إننا مثلنا العظمة بالإلكترون ، فبالتالي عندما يكتسب الكلب العظمة يصبح سالب الشحنة ، والكلب الصغير يفقد الإلكترون يصبح موجب الشحنة ... ومن ثم يتجاذبان بقوة كلاً منهما إلى الآخر ..



الرابطة التساهمية :

هي الرابطة التي تتم نتيجة اشتراك الذرتين المرتبطتين بزوج أو أكثر من الإلكترونات .. بحيث تساهم كل ذرة بنصف عدد هذه الإلكترونات الرابطة ..
أ - الرابطة التساهمية الغير قطبية : ( كلبين متساويين في القوة .. )

يمكن أن تُمثل بكلبين أو أكثر بتساوي إنجذابهما للعظمة ، وبما أن الكلاب ( الذرات ) متماثلة ، لذلك تتشارك بزوج من العظام المتوفر لديها ..
وبما أن كل كلب ليس لديه سوى عظمة واحدة فقط ، فبالتالي تتوزع الشحنات عليهم بالتساوي ...




ب - الرابطة التساهمية القطبية : ( متفاوتة الارتباط ولكن لديها الرغبة في المشاركة )

يمكن أن تُمثل من خلال كلبين لديهم رغبات مختلفة حول العظمة ...والكلب الكبير
أقوى لذلك يتملك أكبر جزء من العظام ، لذلك تكون هناك مشاركة بينهما ولكن غير متساوية ..





3 - الرابطة الفلزية : ( الكلاب الرقيقة وحولها كمية وافرة من العظام )

هي الرابطة تنتج من السحابة الإلكترونية المتكونة من تجمع إلكترونات التكافؤ الحرة في الفلزات والتي تقلل من قوى التنافر بين أيونات الفلز الموجبة في الشبكة البلورية ...
يمكن أن يتم تخيلها وكأنها غرفة مليئة بالكلاب الصغيرة جداً والرقيقة ، وحولها كمية كبيرة من العظام ولا تمتلك أي واحدة منها ..
وهذا يسمح للإلكترونات بالتجمع حول المادة وأيضاً تكون مقيدة حولها .. ...

أما فى اللغة العربية فكانوا يرددون هذا البيت دوما
سلاطينُهم سلْ الطينَ عنهم **** ورؤوسَهمُ العظَام اصبحت عِظام

وكنت قد رأيت الكلاب احتجت ذات مرة عندما سمعت هذة الأبيات

لا تأسفن على غدر الزمان فطـــــــــــــــــــالما . . . تراقصت فوق جثث اسود كلاب

ما قصدها تعلوا على أسيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاها . . . فالأسود أسود والكلاب كـــــلاب


اما فى الرياضيات فهنالك أنواع من العضام

العظم المربع المنحرف E; العظم شبه المنحرف F; العظم الكبير G; العظم الكلابي H

فى العلوم قيل ان
ثلث ساعة تشمس يوميا «دون وقاية» تقوّي وترمم العظام

اما التاريخ فيحدثنا عن الأسكندر ألأعضم ويقول أنه حكم مقدونيا، قاهر امبراطورية الفرس وواحد من أذكى و أعظم القادة الحربيين على مر العصور.


المهم بعد دا أنا اتبرمجت عضميا ......ما حا أصاحب الا عظمة وشريحتى بشتريها من عضمة للأرقام المميزة....

عضيم أنت يا وطنى برغم قساوة الزمن :yel: عظيم انت يا وطنى برغم ندارة اللحم .

*

----------


## حسكو

*

صديقى  أواب  الذى  لم  يتذوق  اللحمة  منذ  فترة  طويلة  واصبح  مثل  الهيكل  العظمى   كتــــــب  
كيلو اللحمة 36...



والكيلو بعمل حلتين،، والبيت في اليوم بعمل تلاتة حلل..



و36 دي تدخلك تلاتة كور للمريخ وفي كل كورة ايسكريم وكمان تبقى ليك تلاتة جنيه باقية،،



اما ناس الشعبي فتدخلهم الموسم كلو...



معقولة يا عالم..؟؟!!



الحاجة في البيت قالت لي تاني الاكل بالشمومة،،



يعني نجيب الحلة تاخد شمة شمتين من اللحمة ونرجع اللحمة زي ما هي التلاجة..



ولو جايين ضيوف نغتسها في الحلة ونطلعها،،



هينة اللحمة ولا هينة،، 



بس كده نمسك فيها لحدي ما تتاكل براها،،،



لحدي ما عقدها ينتهي،،



زي طمبل كده،، ما في حاجة ملزقاهو فينا غير غلاتو..



اها اللحمة دي تتلزق فينا كده بي غلاتها دي...



الخروف بقى اغلى من اللاب توب،،



750..



ليه،، محضر ما جستير ولا محرر في الصدى..؟؟!!



قلنا نقبل على الدجاج لقيناهو هو كمان (رافع سعرو)...



نمشي على السمك..ناس المارد الاحمر عملو ازمة فيهو..



يعني سيك سيك البوش معلق فيك..



انا خايف كمان ينط هو الآخر ويطالب بالعدل والمساواة



وكمان السيد احمد الحبر بكرة عامل قندهارية,,,



الظاهر يا عمنا شقا الغربة كلو ح يروح في اليوم ده،،



ولا اقول ليك..



اعزمهم شوربة...



جيب نص كيلو وغتسو في برميل،،



وبعد ما تستوي طلع نص الكيلو واحفظو للمستقبل،،



لحمة محترفة هي اصلا عشان كيلوها ب36..؟؟!



عاملة فيهو وراغو مثلا..؟؟!!



ده كيلو لحمة ولا ساعة سويسرية..؟؟!!



وبعدي انا ما عارف زادت ليه يعني..؟؟



الضان اتدلع وبقى ياكل مايونيز مثلا..؟؟!



ما قاعد يطفح في نجيلة الله البتقوم ساي دي ولا بي قصب جنب البحر..!!



غايتو يا بلد..لك الله.



اما نحن..ما مشكلة بنباصرها فول وبليلة..!!!

*

----------


## مناوي

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

اواب براهو انا ظاتي لي عشرمية يوم ما ضقت طعم اللحوم 


اتخيل اني نسيت طعم اللحمة ... 

زي الكسرة بي الويكة ولا القراصة بالعدس نهئ تهئ تهئ نهي لهما 

بوش بس واذا رفع سعرو زي امير كمال لناس الجلافيط بسيبو طوالي 

عصيده بس وبي كول كمان .... 

ما رخيصة لكن ارحم من اللحم التقول وارغو اخوها ودعم حبوبة خالتها 

اما اتوبونق الشعب بس (فته ام توم ) ,.

العظام أو العضام دي ما عندنا ليها طريقة لأنو الكلاب من الجزارة بتشيلها طوالي ..
*

----------


## حسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

اواب براهو انا ظاتي لي عشرمية يوم ما ضقت طعم اللحوم 


اتخيل اني نسيت طعم اللحمة ... 

زي الكسرة بي الويكة ولا القراصة بالعدس نهئ تهئ تهئ نهي لهما 

بوش بس واذا رفع سعرو زي امير كمال لناس الجلافيط بسيبو طوالي 

عصيده بس وبي كول كمان .... 

ما رخيصة لكن ارحم من اللحم التقول وارغو اخوها ودعم حبوبة خالتها 

اما اتوبونق الشعب بس (فته ام توم ) ,.

العظام أو العضام دي ما عندنا ليها طريقة لأنو الكلاب من الجزارة بتشيلها طوالي ..




هههههههههههه  حتى  العضام  مافى طريقة يا مناوي  ؟؟؟  :c030:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*الله غالب يا حسكو نسوي شنو عاد 

بس ده الحاصل 

لا جديد يزكر ولا قديم يعاد
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*هههههههههههه
والله ياحسكو انا خائف بعد شويه نبقي ذي المصرين
واحد مصري في التلفذيون بيتكلمو معاهو عن اللحمه المذيعه قالت ليه اخر مره اكلت لحمه متين ؟؟ قال ليها اكلتها خليها انا لي سنه ماشفت لحمه بي عيني ههههه
الله يستر مانبقي ذيهم
*

----------


## musab aljak

*انتو دحين مش قال دايرين يقاطعو اللحمة

غايتو نحن مقاطعنها من بدرى

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ما ضروروي الناس تاكل لحمة
........................
هي زاتها ما سمحة

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*ياناس الناس

لاذم ترجع لي برنامج قبل 30سنة البيت اكون فيه بيت جداد و6 غنمايات حقات لبن وحمام وماتفرز الزول من كاك باااااااااااع وابووووووووووح اذا تيسر الامر بقيرتين تلاته 

الله غالب ياناس برا سراميك ونضافة ياجماعة مع زيادة الاسعار دي زاته مافي داعي للحمامات الكتيرة والنضافة الشديده خاصة انو الشتاء علي الابواب
بااااااااااااااااااااااع مااااااااااااااااغ كااااااااااااااااااااااااك
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*يا جماعة دا كلو هين اللحم دا زمااااااااااااااااان مقاطعنو والعضيمات دى الا نشوفها فى الهيكل العظمى البجيبوهو فى الافلام ..:lolesh::lolesh:
اما اخطر حاجة العيد الجاى الا نضحى بى (جراد ) ؟؟؟ ويا ناس الشهادة العربية عزو 24 واواب 54 الجراد دا حشرة لذيذة الطعم يعنى زى الصير كدة ؟؟؟ :21::21::21:
انا غايتو يوم المقاطعة دا بشيل سوطى وبحوم على الجزارات اى واحد من الجماعة الما بستحملوا فراق اللحم يجى حايم بهناك عينو ما تشوف الا شششششششششبطك ....:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4nipfle1dtlujxv:mf0r4  nipfle1dtlujxv

تخريمة :
قلت لى يا مناوى ملاح ويكة بى كول ؟؟؟ اسى اواب وعزو 24 يدخلو عمك قوقل وهاك يا بحث عن كلمة (كول) :emoticon-animal-016:emoticon-animal-016وطبعاً النتيجة معروووووووووووفة ...
*

----------


## jafaros

*هههههههههههههههههه قلت لي يا حسكو بقيت مبرمج عظميا وما بتصاحب الا عظمة هههههه قوية دي 
ولعة : 
غايتو انا آخر لحمة شفتها خروف أون لاين في توتي
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الله غالب
                        	*

----------


## حامدالوالى

*الكيلو قالو دقا الاربعين يا حسكو
يعنى حق كورتين افريقيات للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

* ياحسكو انا بكره حااجيك




وابشر ياكمون بالروى



*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

 

 1- الرابطة الأيونية ( الكلب الكبير الطماع

هي الرابطة التي تنشأ بين ذرتين إحدهما تفقد إلكترون أو أكثر متحولة إلى أيون موجب الشحنة ، في حين تكتسب الذرة الآخرى هذا الإلكترون متحولة إلى أيون سالب الشحنة ...

ويمكن أن تُمثل الرابطة الأيونية بكلب كبيررررررررر وطماااااااع جدااااً يسرق العظمة من الكلب الآخر ، وبما إننا مثلنا العظمة بالإلكترون ، فبالتالي عندما يكتسب الكلب العظمة يصبح سالب الشحنة ، والكلب الصغير يفقد الإلكترون يصبح موجب الشحنة ... ومن ثم يتجاذبان بقوة كلاً منهما إلى الآخر ..

الرابطة التساهمية :

هي الرابطة التي تتم نتيجة اشتراك الذرتين المرتبطتين بزوج أو أكثر من الإلكترونات .. بحيث تساهم كل ذرة بنصف عدد هذه الإلكترونات الرابطة ..
أ - الرابطة التساهمية الغير قطبية : ( كلبين متساويين في القوة .. )

يمكن أن تُمثل بكلبين أو أكثر بتساوي إنجذابهما للعظمة ، وبما أن الكلاب ( الذرات ) متماثلة ، لذلك تتشارك بزوج من العظام المتوفر لديها ..
وبما أن كل كلب ليس لديه سوى عظمة واحدة فقط ، فبالتالي تتوزع الشحنات عليهم بالتساوي ...

ب - الرابطة التساهمية القطبية : ( متفاوتة الارتباط ولكن لديها الرغبة في المشاركة )

يمكن أن تُمثل من خلال كلبين لديهم رغبات مختلفة حول العظمة ...والكلب الكبير
أقوى لذلك يتملك أكبر جزء من العظام ، لذلك تكون هناك مشاركة بينهما ولكن غير متساوية ..

3 - الرابطة الفلزية : ( الكلاب الرقيقة وحولها كمية وافرة من العظام )

هي الرابطة تنتج من السحابة الإلكترونية المتكونة من تجمع إلكترونات التكافؤ الحرة في الفلزات والتي تقلل من قوى التنافر بين أيونات الفلز الموجبة في الشبكة البلورية ...
يمكن أن يتم تخيلها وكأنها غرفة مليئة بالكلاب الصغيرة جداً والرقيقة ، وحولها كمية كبيرة من العظام ولا تمتلك أي واحدة منها ..
وهذا يسمح للإلكترونات بالتجمع حول المادة وأيضاً تكون مقيدة حولها .. ...




ههههههههه غايتو ألذ حاجة في البوست ده إني عملت رفرش للكلبة أقصد للكيمياء بعد ما مسحتها تب ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					


الخروف بقى اغلى من اللاب توب،،
750..
ليه،، محضر ما جستير ولا محرر في الصدى..؟؟!!




يا حسكو صاحبك البدل كاتب الظاهر عليه منمر علي الصدي بعد ما المريخ تقفل ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

اما اخطر حاجة العيد الجاى الا نضحى بى (جراد ) ؟؟؟ ويا ناس الشهادة العربية عزو 24 واواب 54 الجراد دا حشرة لذيذة الطعم يعنى زى الصير كدة ؟؟؟ :21::21::21:

خلي الجراد هو الصيـــر ذاته شنو ...
 
تخريمة :
قلت لى يا مناوى ملاح ويكة بى كول ؟؟؟ اسى اواب وعزو 24 يدخلو عمك قوقل وهاك يا بحث عن كلمة (كول) :emoticon-animal-016:emoticon-animal-016وطبعاً النتيجة معروووووووووووفة ...

يــــــــــــــــــاي :1 (22):




يا ماسورة ... :14_6_18[1]:
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

غايتو انا آخر لحمة شفتها خروف أون لاين في توتي



هههههههههاي

والله قديم قُـــدم ...
*

----------


## حسكو

*راجع  ليكم  ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*صاحبي عندهم عزومة جابو ليهم خروف ب 400 ابوهم قال ليهم ده ناكلو ولا نعلق فيه المفاتيح ..

هاع هاهاهاهاه خروف السكين اكبر منه !!!

الهالة سأبها .. ياحسكو يامكتول كمد .

تحياتي للجميع ..



عاوزين بوست يتكلم عن ديم عسلايا 

*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

ههههههههه غايتو ألذ حاجة في البوست ده إني عملت رفرش للكلبة أقصد للكيمياء بعد ما مسحتها تب ...




هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااي يكا 

حبيبي ياعزو:dn26:
*

----------

